# Handy findet mein Wlan nicht mehr..?



## Patiekrice (7. April 2014)

Hallo, seit gestern findet mein Handy meine easy.box nicht mehr bei der s.g. Wlan-Suche. Hatte gestern ein paar Probs mit meinem Wlan, aber jetzt geht es eigentlich wieder.. Nur am Handy halt nicht. Habe das Wlan zwar gestern auch umbenannt, aber den Namen finde ich in der Liste einfach nicht. Wieso?

Lieben Gruß


Ups, früh am Morgen ... das Thema sollte eigentlich in die Technik-Ecke


----------



## bkeleanor (7. April 2014)

1. Ist dein Wlan eingeschaltet?
2. Ist dein Wlan beim Smartphone aktiviert?
3. findest du vielleicht den alten Namen des Wlan?

ansonsten ratlos.


----------



## Wynn (7. April 2014)

vieleicht hilft dir der beitrag hier 

https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Allgemeine-Fragen-zu-Hardware/Keine-Wlan-Verbindung-zwischen-Handy-und-EasyBox-803/td-p/190405

da haben leute ähnlichen fehler mit der easybox und kein wlan auf handy

ansonsten wär vieleicht das handymodell gut zu wissen dann kann man detailierter googlen nach dem problem


----------



## Dagonzo (7. April 2014)

Kann die Box über 2,4 und 5Ghz funken? Kann das Handy das auch?

Wie meine Vorredner schon schrieben, wären mehr Infos schon recht nett.


----------



## Patiekrice (7. April 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> 1. Ist dein Wlan eingeschaltet?
> 2. Ist dein Wlan beim Smartphone aktiviert?
> 3. findest du vielleicht den alten Namen des Wlan?
> 
> ansonsten ratlos.




Ja
Ja
Nein 


....

Danke für die anderen Beiträge. Ich habe ein Samsung Galaxy S GT I90001 ... halt ein ganz altes. Der Link hilft leider nicht, da es ja nur darum geht dass keine Verbindung hergstellt werden kann, aber mein Handy findet mein Wlan ja gar nicht erst


Und danke Zam, dass du das Thema verschoben hast, Zuckerzähnchen


----------



## Wynn (8. April 2014)

spring ich kenn mich mit mac adress änderung und co nicht aus was google vorschlägt als lösung aber vieleicht können dir die leute hier helfen

http://www.android-hilfe.de/samsung-galaxy-s-plus-i9001-forum/

eigenes forum nur für dein handymodell


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> Zuckerzähnchen





Gibt es eine Art Cache-Funktion für die W-Lan-Einstellungen, die du löschen kannst?
Alternativ mal auf die Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen. Ist zwar ätzend, aber vielleicht hilfts.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. April 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> aber mein Handy findet mein Wlan ja gar nicht erst


Deswegen ja meine Frage ob der Router vielleicht auf 5Ghz eingestellt ist? Das ist zwar die schnellere Variante, aber Handys die das nicht können, finden dann das Netz auch nicht.
Mein neueres Handy findet mindestens drei mal mehr Wlan-Netze in der Umgebung, als mein altes das ich ab und zu noch nutze.


----------



## Shariv (8. April 2014)

Welches handy welches os und welche version


----------



## Patiekrice (9. April 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> http://www.android-h...us-i9001-forum/
> 
> eigenes forum nur für dein handymodell



Dafuq .. ein Forum für mein Handymodell - die User müssen doch alle Dinosaurier sein  Aber wenn hier alles nicht hilft, schaue ich dort mal rein! Danke 




ZAM schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Art Cache-Funktion für die W-Lan-Einstellungen, die du löschen kannst?



Wüsste nicht wo ): Schaue ich gleich mal.



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Deswegen ja meine Frage ob der Router vielleicht auf 5Ghz eingestellt ist? Das ist zwar die schnellere Variante, aber Handys die das nicht können, finden dann das Netz auch nicht.
> Mein neueres Handy findet mindestens drei mal mehr Wlan-Netze in der Umgebung, als mein altes das ich ab und zu noch nutze.



Naja, bis das Wlan am Sonntag hier rumgesponnen hat, ging es ja ohne Probleme .. wo sehe ich das denn?


----------



## Dagonzo (10. April 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> Naja, bis das Wlan am Sonntag hier rumgesponnen hat, ging es ja ohne Probleme .. wo sehe ich das denn?


Nun da müsste man eigentlich nur das Router-Menü aufrufen (meist über den Browser) und schauen was eingestellt ist. 
So könnte es dann aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






PS: Mein Internet spinnt sowieso irgendwie rum. Meine WLan-Stärke ist gestern die ganze Zeit irgendwie runtergegangen. Habe die easybox schon neugestartet, aber mein Handy findet die Box immer noch nicht wieder.


----------



## eMJay (11. April 2014)

Mache mal aus dem Knuserhäuschen ein Knusperhaeuschen.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. April 2014)

eMJay schrieb:


> Mache mal aus dem Knuserhäuschen ein Knusperhaeuschen.



 	        DANKE DANKE!


Ps.. 


> "Du hast in deinem Beitrag mehr Smileys verwendet, als erlaubt sind. Bitte reduziere die Anzahl der Smilies in deinem Beitrag"


ahahhaa- okay. 



Edit: Keine Ahnung ob es jetzt daran liegt, dass ich das W-Lan wieder umbenannt habe, aber es fällt jetzt immer mal wieder für ein paar Sekunden aus  Warum!?

Edit#2: Professor Dr. Spring hat folgende Beobachtungen gemacht: Das Wlan spackt nur am PC rum. Ich werde gleich in einen Elektrofachmarkt fahren und mir ein Kabel kaufen. Ich denke der "Wlan-Kontakt" in meiner alten Dame wird einen Weg haben. Am Netbook und am Handy ist das Wlan ja durchgehend vorhanden und am Rechner fällt es halt immer mal wieder ab und dann halt gelegentlich auch mal aus. Leider ist das mitgelieferte Kabel von Vodafone halt zu kurz und ich muss mir eins besorgen  Aber ich denke mal das wird helfen.


----------



## eMJay (16. April 2014)

USB Stick Wlan?
Wenn ja steckt er hinten im PC? Oder doch vorne an einem billigen Gehäuse Hub. Evtl. hat der einen Hau und liefert zu wenig Saft oder ähnliches.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. April 2014)

lad dir mal ne app wie wifi analyzer und schau wie die wlan belastung pro channel so aussieht, habe bei mir auch oft verbindungsprobleme wenn da 3+ wlans auf meinem channel rumstrahlen


----------



## Patiekrice (18. April 2014)

Hab schon seit meinem letzten Post alles repariert. Habe noch am gleichen Tag alle meine Internetprobleme gelöst. Aber danke


----------

